# How many hours a day do you spend on the computer?



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Somewhere within 9 to 14 hours, probably.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

8-5 i work behind a computer for much of the time.
Occasionally, I go home and will be on my personal computer for a few more hours.

Hmm, do smartphones count? They're basically mini hand held computers.
whatever i'll just put 15+ hours


----------



## Sayyida (Dec 13, 2018)

Feliz NaviDON'T said:


> 8-5 i work behind a computer for much of the time.
> Occasionally, I go home and will be on my personal computer for a few more hours.
> 
> Hmm, do smartphones count? They're basically mini hand held computers.
> whatever i'll just put 15+ hours


I was wondering if people were counting their smartphones, because some people live on those things 24/7. I think it changes day to day for me. If I'm busy working, going to a movie, religious event, traveling, shopping or visiting people then I won't be on much, maybe a couple of hours a day. Then I have quite a few lazy days where my computer time can easily reach 10 hours or more. The median is probably 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Who answered 22-24 hours? I gotta know, how are you alive on that little sleep? Are you _*the *_computer?


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

less than an hour


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

When I used to be really into League of Legends (and on PerC all the time) in school, I spent pretty much my whole afternoon in front of my computer plus, we used our Laptops at school.

Nowadays, I think it's more like 6 to 8 hours max. I spent a lot of time outside (I live in a small city and walk everywhere or just go for random hour-long walks, spend a lot of time at the gym) and at university, a laptop is more of an obstacle than help. At home, I read reddit or watch YouTube videos while cooking or when just relaxing. While studying, I can't concentrate if I have my laptop running in the background, unless it's some routine-based thing like practicing how to calculate the dynamic safety of a mechanical shaft which is always really similar and you just need to learn where to quickly find the data to not run out of time during the exam. In those cases or if I draw or sew, I have some videos running in the background. Now that I think of it, I hardly play any PC-Games at the moment. Just a few things on my PS3 or 3DS from time to time.


----------

